# PowerMac G5 - Carte Graphique PCi-e



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment voulu upgrader mon powerMac G5 dual 2.0GHz,
J'ai commencé par la RAM qui est passée a 8GB,
Mais je souhaiterais maintenant changer la Carte Graphique,
Mais je voudrait savoir si toutes les cartes pci-e sobt compatible avec Mac Os X (10.4)?
J'ai vu une petite GT610 de nvidia est-ce bon?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse, Baptiste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2013)

Alors déjà, faut savoir si la carte est compatible Mac, avant même de savoir si elle est compatible Mac OS, un même modèle de carte graphique existant pour Mac et pour PC sera équipé d'un firmware différent selon la machine à laquelle il est destiné.

Après, il faut t'assurer que le pilote de la carte est bien compatible avec Mac OS 10.4 (voire 10.5, car tu peux toujours upgrader ton système, le cas échéant), et PPC (il a existé des versions "Intel" de ces deux systèmes, et on a déjà vu des applications ou pilotes qui ne fonctionnaient que sur Mac Intel bien que pour l'une ou l'autre de ces versions de Mac OS). Pour savoir ça, le site du constructeur est la seule source fiable !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Merci pour vos réponse,
Ducoup je pense que le sujet va être déplacé (désolé)
Puis-je mettre une GT610 et faire (à mon grand regret) un Hackintosh?
Si c'est la seul solution,
je pensais aussi passer sur SSD, je suppose qu'il y a aussi des restriction?
merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

wiqup a dit:


> Puis-je mettre une GT610 et faire (à mon grand regret) un Hackintosh?



Les mêmes problèmes risquent de se poser dans ce cas, il serait plus simple de mettre une version "Mac" de cette carte (s'il en existe une, mais je pense qu'il y a de bonnes chances que ce soit le cas).



wiqup a dit:


> je pensais aussi passer sur SSD, je suppose qu'il y a aussi des restriction?



La seule est l'interface SATA1 (1,5 Gb/S  ~200 Mo/s) qui devrait brider un peu le SSD, mais par rapport à un disque classique, ça devrait quand même très largement améliorer les performances !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Merci pour tes réponses, j'ai continuer mes recherches et j'ai trouver mon bonheur pour le ssd, en revanche je n'ai pas avancer sur la carte graphique, j'ai vu des "anciennes" AMD 9600 Pro, mais pas plus si vous pouviez m'aiguiller, ce serais sympa.
Les AMD 9600 Pro, on par contre l'avantage d'être facilement overclockable, est-ce vrai?
Merci, pour vos réponses, Wiqup.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

wiqup a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses, j'ai continuer mes recherches et j'ai trouver mon bonheur pour le ssd, en revanche je n'ai pas avancer sur la carte graphique, j'ai vu des "anciennes" AMD 9600 Pro, mais pas plus si vous pouviez m'aiguiller, ce serais sympa.
> Les AMD 9600 Pro, on par contre l'avantage d'être facilement overclockable, est-ce vrai?
> Merci, pour vos réponses, Wiqup.



Là, tu m'en demandes trop, moi, ce que j'ai de plus évolué, c'est une GeForce 8600M GT, alors  :rateau:

Faudra que tu attendes le passage d'un spécialiste !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Pascal77 tu ne peut pas tout savoir mais tu m'a déjà bien aidé.
Hier la R.A.M est passée à 4Go et le SSD a été placer pour le système.
Les performances sont vraiment au rendez-vous et mon G5 est reparti pour au moins deux ans.
Je fait du développement et le fait que l'architecture soit dépassée ne me dérange absolument pas. Je vous remercie pour vos réponses et si un spécialiste passe sur le topique je lui serais reconnaissant si il l'aiguilleur pour le choix de la carte graphique. Wiqup.


----------

